# Excessive Sniffing



## M&M (Aug 28, 2021)

Hi! 
My guy is about 15 mo old, intact.

Usually he is clingy and cuddly. The last couple days he has been excessively sniffing around the house especially under beds and couches. My hunch is it’s potentially the AC/ air moving, since it has been on pretty constantly with how hot it has been the last couple days.

But be is totally fixated on sniffing and trying to find “something” and seems agitated by it. I’ll call his name to give him a treat as a distraction and he will eat the treat and dash right back to sniffing. Or he’ll even just ignore my calls because is so focused on the smells. He won’t even relax on the couch. He hangs his head off to keep sniffing. I’ve pull out tables and the couches and things so he can get close in hopes he’ll realize nothing is there.

A couple days prior he did spot a chipmunk or gopher in the yard and was trying to find/ stalk it. Maybe that reminded about how good his nose is? Haha 🤷🏻‍♀️

Any thoughts on what it could be or suggestions. I’m not sure what I can do besides wait it out, but I feel bad he seems agitated by it and it’s very odd behavior for him.


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

My advice, through lots of experience, is to trust the dogs nose. I don't know how many times through the years I've second guessed the dog's nose and been wrong.
Someting is causing his nose to react. It could be scents from weeks, or months ago, but it's an odds on bet that something is there.
I don't mean to be rude, but you do you have cats, or sometimes get mice, or insects, in the house?


----------



## M&M (Aug 28, 2021)

gunnr said:


> My advice, through lots of experience, is to trust the dogs nose. I don't know how many times through the years I've second guessed the dog's nose and been wrong.
> Someting is causing his nose to react. It could be scents from weeks, or months ago, but it's an odds on bet that something is there.
> I don't mean to be rude, but you do you have cats, or sometimes get mice, or insects, in the house?


Thanks for replying! No cats in the house. I don’t think mice either. We do get silver fish/centipedes. That could be it since he’s been sniffing in multiple rooms.

He is so stressed out from it. Do you think he’ll eventually get bored or used to it or should I try to redirect him somehow.


----------

